# Mounting plate for Hitachi KM12VC router



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

I am a newbie just starting off. I need advice on which mounting plate to buy for a Hitachi KM12VC router. The prices vary a lot on the net, from $13 for a Grizzly plate to around $ 40 for most other plates.. Can anyone guide me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Cavalier. Some plates are predrilled for a few routers but I know that none were drilled for my two large Hitachis, a M12V and M12V2 which aren't the same frm one to the other either. You will probably have to drill your own and there are instructions on our homepage on one of the subforums. I don't hold my plates in my tables with any fastener, they just sit there and that allows me to pull them out when changing bits, making major adjustments, or when I'm not using them. I use the Grizzly plate but I don't recommend that you leave it in he table when not using it. You can get aluminum plates that are very pricey and then you shouldn't need to worry about that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I get the Grizzly T10432047 plates a half dozen at a time. I have never had any of them sag but I did get one that came defective out of a couple dozen.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently popped for the expensive Woodpecker plate for my Triton. I had to drill the hole for the lift crank, but that was pretty easy (use a rat tail file to smooth the edges). I got it because of the twist lock insert. Many plates require unscrewing the insert--don't lose those screws! The twist lock makes changing bits fast and easy . I use Sommerfeld matched bit sets so I don't have to reset the bit height. The Woodpecker is a bit thicker and larger than the Rockler plate it replaced, so I got the Woodpecker template as well. I think there are a couple of other brands with the twist lock (bayonet) insert, but for me the extra cost of the Woodpecker plate was worth it. Mark and drill the holes carefully. With aluminum plates, drilling is 't much of a chore, but do use a drill press if you can, and countersink the holes to get the mounting screws below the surface.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, Tried to source the Grizzly plate but failed. Can anyone guide me as to where I can get some. I have decided to go ahead with drilling my own plate. Thanks for the valuable inputs. Much obliged


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12

Grizzly Outside the U.S. (360) 647-0801


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> I get the Grizzly T10432047 plates a half dozen at a time. I have never had any of them sag but I did get one that came defective out of a couple dozen.


...6 at a time...? You're not making lasagna with them, are you...? Way too al dente...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, this is one of the items I keep on hand to assist new friends; I have a couple extra sets of brass set up bars too. I have mounted quite a few routers over the years for myself and others using the methods shown here: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...le-top-install-mounting-plate.html#post127219

And here: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ng-your-router-mounting-plate.html#post122017


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

